
Show HN: Web-Based Video Creator - Andrew_W
https://brisa.io/videos/
======
Andrew_W
Hey everyone!

I've built an app that uses the browser and CSS styling to create videos
(mp4/gif), meant for stuff like landing pages and social media. I've wanted to
improve presentation and engagement in the projects and products I build, and
more video seemed like one of the pieces to that puzzle.

As a solo developer, I thought it would be impossible to build a video app, so
I leveraged everything I could to make it happen. The biggest tool I leveraged
was the browser - letting it handle elements, layouts, styles, and animation
so I could generate videos. Because I use the browser, any css/js I add to the
frontend UI automatically work in the backend and renderer.

How To Video Showing the App: [https://static.brisa.io/videos/getting-
started.mp4](https://static.brisa.io/videos/getting-started.mp4)

If you've got an open source/indie hacker project you'd like a video for, let
me know and I'll try to help out!

